
How I invented VoIP - nick_name
http://www.poldon.com/2016/06/23/how-i-invented-voice-over-ip/
======
payne92
There's a fair amount of work on voice over IP and packet switched networks
that predates (by a wide margin) 1994, including connections to the PSTN.

For example, see: [https://www.ll.mit.edu/news/ieee-milestone-
packetspeech.html](https://www.ll.mit.edu/news/ieee-milestone-
packetspeech.html)

And:
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Stephen_Casner/publicat...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Stephen_Casner/publication/262346296_A_packet-
switched_multimedia_conferencing_system/links/0deec525eb13ef13bc000000.pdf)

And:
[https://qos.ittc.ku.edu/research/thesis/documents/michael_to...](https://qos.ittc.ku.edu/research/thesis/documents/michael_todd_gardner_thesis.pdf)

etc.

